# Le Superdrive du Titanium fait-il DVD-RAM ?



## melaure (19 Novembre 2002)

C'est apparement ce que suggère certains posteurs de macnn. Si c'est vrai cela rend le superdrive encore plus interessant. Il semble que ce soit les drivers qui manquent mais que le superdrive en est capable. Le superdrive serait donc un Multi DVD.

Pris sur le forum :

_I talked to an Apple Mac OS guy today and he said the operating system doesn't have DVD-RAM drivers for the PowerBooks out yet. The drive is in fact capable of writing to DVD-RAM, and drivers are a distinct possibility in the next few OS revisions according to him.
_ 


Le forum est à cette adresse : http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?s=&amp;threadid=132000 (plus petit article : http://www.powerpage.org/story.lasso?newsID=10198 )

A suivre de près car cela peu changer le choix de certains futurs acquéreur qui hésitent à prendre le superdrive ...


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2002)

Je ne vois pas bien l'interet. A ma connaissance, les DVD-Ram (type I et III) sont enfermés dans un boitier qu'il faudrait d'abord démonter (quasi impossible de le remonter après) pour l'utiliser dans un lecteur super-drive. De toute façon, lorqu'on peut utiliser des DVD RW, pourquoi s'emmerder avec des DVD Ram ???


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2002)

Les DVD-RAM de type II sont dans un boitier non soudé. On peut l'ouvrir et prendre le DVD-RAM. La liste des DVD-RAM de ce genre est donné dans le fil de discussion que j'ai indiqué.

Quand au Superdrive, il est DVD-R et pas DVD-RW, donc pas réinscriptible. C'est pourquoi le support DVD-RAM serait intéressant. Autre avantage du DVD-RAM : il est réinscriptible 100000 fois au lieu de 1000  fois pour un DVD-RW. Il se conserve aussi plus longtemps.


----------



## archi (20 Novembre 2002)

Les DVD-Ram double face sont effectivement en boîte (2*2.3Go) mais il existe des DVD-Ram monface de 4.7 Go qui ont la même geule que les DVD-R et RW et sont 100 fois plus pratiques que le DVD-RW; pas de gravage,  mais écriture et effacement à la volée, comme une disquette...Pour les données c'est idéal!


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2002)

Tu oublie les DVD-RAM type IV double-face de 9,4 Go (4,7 par face). Mais pour les traces de doigts c'est moins bien ...


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2002)

Ouaip, ça s'utilise comme une disquette avec l'inconvénient d'aller aussi vite qu'une disquette....  J'utilise des types I quotidiennement et putain que c'est leeeeeeeennnnnnnnnntttttttt !!!


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *Quand au Superdrive, il est DVD-R et pas DVD-RW, donc pas réinscriptible.*


Je ne savais pas. C'est un peu l'arnaque non ? Mais bon, en attendant, c'est donc effectivement interessant.


*</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Autre avantage du DVD-RAM : il est réinscriptible 100000 fois au lieu de 1000  fois pour un DVD-RW. Il se conserve aussi plus longtemps.  *<hr /></blockquote> 1000 fois ou 10 000 000 000 000 de milliards de fois. De toutes façon, je connais personne qui n'a jamais réécrit autant de fois sur ce genre de support, ni même sur un simple CDRW. Pas vraiment un critère.

*</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Il se conserve aussi plus longtemps.  *<hr /></blockquote>??? Ca sort d'où ça ? Si la différence c'est encore 100 ans contre 100 siècles, je sens que je vais me marrer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans rancune.


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MarcMame:</font><hr />* ??? Ca sort d'où ça ? Si la différence c'est encore 100 ans contre 100 siècles, je sens que je vais me marrer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans rancune.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non c'est juste que comme le média est habituellement enfermé, il est moins exposé aux rayures et autres pollution. Bien entendu dans le cas du TI, cela ne marche plus ...


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2002)

Bon toujours pas de news, juste des infos sur le DVD du Titanium sur Macnn et xlr8yourmac. Je continue à surveiller ce sujet.

--------

More info on Matsushita UJ-815 (Slotted Superdrive model in PB G4) - (from a reader email in reply to a recent news item from a PB G4 1GHz drive owner noting he could not use DVD-RW media in the slotted Superdrive) 

" Mike,
Just wanted to mention that ZDNet Japan had a feature on the CEATEC Japan 2002 Technology trade show and, in the article, the Panasonic/Matsushita UJ-815 was mentioned (along with its tray-load cousin, the UJ-810). It's a DVD-Multi drive and the specs read:

 CD-R write 16x
 CD-RW write 4x
 CD-ROM read 24x
 DVD-R write 2x
 DVD-RW write 1x
 DVD-RAM write 2x
 DVD-ROM read 8x

I found the info about halfway through the article at this link: http://www.zdnet.co.jp/news/0210/03/nj00_pdvd.html.
(Note: It's in Japanese, but there's a photo of the bare drive.)
Sincerely,
Derrick A. Yamaura"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

ce sujet m'intéresse, j'hésite entre le 1ghz combo et le 1ghz superdrive car en 500+0 il n'est pas beaucoup plus cher.

ne serait-ce qu'une rumeur ?
il y a aussi la distinction entre DVD+RW et DVD-RW qui a l'air d'importer


je ne sais pas si quelqu'un d'Apple pourrait intervenir...
 ce serait super le dvd-ram mais pour le développement du driver, tout le monde se renverrait la balle.

en attendant, si vous croyez pouvoir lire entre les lignes :
Apple Knowledge Base

articles
42718 "The SuperDrive can use DVD-RW discs but cannot use DVD+RW or DVD-RAM discs"

58770 "CD-RW and SuperDrive: Specifications and Usage Information"

24451 "DVD Technology: Overview"

60793 "DVD-R for Authoring Versus DVD-R for General Media


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

http://macbuyersguide.com/hardware/storage/DVD-RAM.htm

explique qu'il y a un bug pour formater en UDF (UFS) sous mac OS 9

et TIL #60796 http://til.info.apple.com/techinfo.nsf/artnum/N60796
devrait expliquer pourquoi le superdrive ne marche pas avec un dvdram (et le cdrw/dvd non plus)

mais je n'arrive pas à atteindre la page...
(sous pc)


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2002)

Je n'arrive pas à avoir la page sur Mac non plus. Enfin si par malheur cela ne marche pas, si je me décide à changer de TI, je ne prendrais que le combo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

c'est vrai qu'avoir à racheter un graveur par la suite pour graver les dvd-ram, ça dissuade de prendre le superdrive. ça oblige à acheter un graveur dvd-ram en plus d'un disque dur FireWire.

vous avez peut-être vu que la gestion du disque dur n'était plus la même

au lu des liens précédents... quelques hypothèses de travail

- peut-être que si on avait annoncé que le superdrive était compatible dvd-ram, tout le monde se serait rué dessus et il y aurait eu rupture des stocks... et proposer deux innovations à la fois plutôt qu'à la suite, c'est commercialement inintéressant. Ou alors il y aura bientôt un nouveau modèle de superdrive, non panasonic et dvd-ram compatible ?

mais je crois avoir lu dans les liens que je vous ai proposés que CDRW +DVD-RAM est impossible car il faut deux lecteurs optiques à l'intérieur du bidule et il n'y a pas la place. de même pour le combo

j'aimerais être certain que le constructeur 

cependant les multidrive ont ceci d'intéressant qu'on peut mettre le firmware à jour. alors pourquoi pas (après tout on est sous unix opensource, non ? non ? ah bon)
cependant du panasonic non compatible DVD-RAM c'est plutôt bizarre... mais peut-être dû à l'interface slot, et donc au titanium lui-même et pas au lecteur...

soit dit en passant je crois que le superdrive est compatible DVD-RW mais est-il compatible DVD+RW ?
si qqn peut confirmer... ces rumeurs de dvd-ram est assez ennuyante pour tout prochain acheteur de tibook. c'est assez ennuyant pour le DVD-RAM.

par contre je voudrais bien savoir si le titanium peut lire et écrire en direct sur un cd UDF (Roxio Adaptec DirectCD) UFS parce que j'utilise cette solution sur PC et c super (utiliser un cd-rw comme un disque dur)


PS
sur mac je ne sais pas graver, je n'ai pas encore de graveur et mon graveur pc n'est pas en scsi ce qui fait que mon emulateur mac ne fonctionne pas avec


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

pour atteindre la page 

apple support 
knowledge base
chercher 60796

donc a priori le superdrive du titanium pourrait lire, écrire, mais pas effacer !!

c la clef du problème je crois l'article 24451 
(le mac c comme le droit il y a toujours un article)

on peut faire une private blague...
le point commun entre le superdrive et le paysage politique français ?




Indice selon Apple :

. DVD-RW discs can be used with third-party utilities (see technical document 42718 "SuperDrive: About Rewriteable DVD Discs" for additional information). 

2. DVD+RW discs cannot be recorded using a SuperDrive (see technical document 42718 "SuperDrive: About Rewriteable DVD Discs" for additional information). 

3. DVD-R discs are used by iDVD and DVD Studio Pro to record DVD-Video discs. 

4. DVD-R discs can be used in Mac OS X 10.1.2 or later to record data in the Finder. 

5. DVD-RAM discs cannot be read or written to using the SuperDrive


Réponse : il n'y a plus d'UDF


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

je pense qu'il y aura un superdrive dvd-ram un jour mais il ira sans doute plus vite que 1x

ils attendent le pioneer dvd-ram 2x  , c ca ?


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2002)

Le panasonic EST compatible DVD-RAM. Ce sont les drivers Apple qui ne le sont pas. A la rigueur je m'en passerias si le superdrice acceptait les DVD-RW en écriture, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Il ne peut que les lire ...

Enfin je dit ça car je ne compte pas vraiment utiliser le superdrive pour faire des DVD-vidéo mais plutôt comme support amovible de sauvegarde ou de stockage réutilisable.


----------



## yoyo (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 
Quand au Superdrive, il est DVD-R et pas DVD-RW, donc pas réinscriptible.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé c'est ARCHI FAUX, le SuperDrive EST compatible DVD-RW,
je grave chaque semaine des DVD-RW avec mon Pioneer DVR-104 livré avec mon Bi-Pro 1Ghz DDR.......

Evidemment il faut utiliser Toast, les outils Apple ne permettent pas de graver des DVD-RW.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

excuse moi mais on parle ici du superdrive du titanium. le problème c'est que c'est un multidrive donc théoriquement il devrait prendre les dvd-ram. apple dit que le superdrive ne grave/lit pas les dvd-ram, ils n'ont pas dit que les drivers n'étaient pas prêts. je ne sais pas d'où vient cette rumeur du dvd-ram. enfin, si, elle vient d'un forum... "un gars de chez apple qui a dit"... allons bon ! qui est-il ? ila très bien pu entendre dvd-rom au lieu de dvd-ram.


donc à moins d'une preuve du contraire... je croirai les spécifications apple...

le superdrive est compatible dvd-rw mais pas dvd+rw
le combo titanium ne lit pas non plus le dvd-ram ?

par contre j'aimerais savoir par pure curiosité, est ce qu'on peut EFFACER un DVD-RW ou un CD-RW sur un Superdrive Titanium 1ghz ??? c'est une question à laquelle j'aimerais que quelqu'un réponde merci.
salut &amp; merci pour moi qui me tâte depuis la sortie des nouveaux tibook


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2002)

Bon sur le forum de macnn, plusieurs personnes ont tester des DVD-RAM et DVD-RW sans succès. Même s'ils sont déjà formatés HFS+, ils ne sont pas reconnu.

Seul un patch du firmware par Apple peut activer ces fonctionnalités.  A suivre ...

Sinon les portables PC équipé de "superdrive" font tout cela, ce qui est bien triste pour Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

oui et l'avantage de ce système c'est aussi qu'on peut enregistrer du flux vidéo en direct sur un cd. dès le film terminé on éjecte le cd.
les cartes TV pour PC haut de gamme proposent ça..
l'intérêt d'un dvd-r c'est d'enregistrer du mpeg dessus à partir de la télé ou d'une autre source...

quelques questions subsidiaires, si quelqu'un pouvait y répondre.

est-ce que le titanium (superdrive et dvd-cdrw) peut effacer un cd-rw ?

est-ce que le titanium peut lire un CD UDF (UFS) c'est à dire un Roxio DirectCD...?

est-ce qu'avec le titanium &amp; peutetre une solution logicielle on peut faire des glisser déposer sur un cd-rw, et aussi supprimer un fichier sans effacer tout le cd-rw ?


merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

donc j'ai demandé au technicien d'un apple center. il ignorait si le superdrive était compatible dvd-ram car le problème ne s'est pas encore posé mais il s'agirait bien d'un problème de lentille.
j'explique.
en fait le dvd-ram est un dvd-rw enregistré non en continu mais en secteurs. je suppose qu'il faut que la lentille puisse revenir en arrière pour parcourir un camembert rapidement sans avoir à parcourir tout le dvd. je ne sais pas si c possible sur le superdrive ni d'ailleurs si la lentille elle-même est compatible.

par contre la mise à jour d'un firmware n'est pas toujours garantie apple et peut mettre fin à la garantie. 

apple annonce bien que le dvd-rw est géré pas par le système mais par des solutions tierceS.
par contre c'est comme xp : pour effacer des fichiers sur un cd-rw sans tout effacer il faut une solution tierce (roxio).

affaire à suivre... ne pas oublier qu'un graveur dvd interne de portable peut ne pas avoir toutes les fonctions d'un graveur externe. par contre je me demande si insérer un dvd-ram, ça ne risque pas de flinguer le graveur... en tout cas je ne m'y risquerai pas.

au fait j'hésite toujours entre le dvd-cdrw et le dvd-r
je pense que pour enregistrer la télé, le dvd video peut être sympathique avec un lecteur de salon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

au fait il ne faut pas parler de drivers
mais de compatibilité évolutive du firmware
et de compatibilité matérielle de la lentille

débat hautement plus évolué, non ?
bon il n'y a personne que ça intéresse ou vous attendez que j'aie trouvé la réponse tout seul ?

qu'en pense apple ? à part sur apple knowledge où ils disent que c'est impossible...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

bon j'ai trouvé quelques pages ultimes

-  Combo drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW); 
reads DVDs         at 8x speed, 
writes CD-R discs  at 8x speed, 
writes CD-RW discs at 8x speed, 
reads CDs          at 24x speed 


-  SuperDrive (DVD-R/CD-RW); 
writes DVD-R discs at 1x speed, 
reads DVDs         at 6x speed, 
writes CD-R discs  at 8x speed, 
writes CD-RW discs at 4x speed, 
reads CDs          at 24x speed

writes DVD-RW with Toast



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=42718 SuperDrive: About Rewriteable DVD Discs
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58770 CD-RW, DVD and SuperDrive: Specifications and Usage Info

http://www.appletechs.com/archives/00000007.html
le problème mais pas sous titanium

http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#4.3
explique tout !!
il y a un tableau explicatif mais si je le colle ici il sera illisible. apparemment c'est DVD-R ou DVD-Ram au choix... de toute façon vu la vitesse d'écriture...

bon j'achete mon tibook demain (je ne sais toujours pas lequel)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

bon je floode le forum de mes recherches
excusez moi

DVD-RAM uses phase-change dual (PD) technology with some magneto-optic (MO) features mixed in. DVD-RAM is the best suited of the writable DVD formats for use in computers, because of its defect management and zoned CLV format for rapid access. However, it's not compatible with most drives and players (because of defect management, reflectivity differences, and minor format differences).


extrait de la page dont j'ai donné le lien ci-dessus

un espoir cependant :
The first DVD-ROM drive to read DVD-RAM discs was released by Panasonic in 1999 
Panasonic's 2nd-generation DVD-RAM video recorder appearing in October 2001 for $1,500 also writes to DVD-R discs.

au fait Pioneer livrera Roxio avec ses DVD-RW (voir site de roxio / news)
faq de toast : How can I write to a DVD-RAM disk?
First it is important to realize that only Apple Brand DVD-RAM drives are supported. Unless your DVD-RAM drive came in your Mac, it is likely that Toast will not be able to see it.

si quelqu'un trouve la page des caractéristiques du constructeur en anglais... ça peut aider


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2002)

Merci pour toutes ces infos. Pour l'instant on ne sait donc pas encore ce que l'on pourra (et si on pourra) utiliser comme média réinscriptible. Après toute cette lecture il apparait quand même que Panasonic/Matsushita implémente plutôt le DVD-RAM mais il n'y a aucune doc officielle de superdrive pour portable sur leur site japonais (site de référence).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2002)

moi j'y crois pas
d'ailleurs j'ai pris le 867 et si g besoin d'un graveur dvd j'attendrai d'être sûr et d'ailleurs en externe, au moins tu peux le mettre sur du PC, sur un autre mac, voire sur un lecteur de salon pour faire magnétoscope...
vu le prix et comme on peut pas copier les dvd légalement... quel interet


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

L'intéret c'est de se débarasser du CD comme moyen de stockage ou sauvegarde. 600/700 Mo c'est trop petit aujourd'hui. Alors que des disques réinscriptibles de 4,7 GO c'est tout de suite plus intéressant ...


----------

